# Switching AR 15 from carbine buffer to rifle buffer?



## Vance1012 (Jun 10, 2015)

I recently decided I might want to switch my carbine buffer tube over to a rifle buffer tube so that I can have a fixed stock on my 300 blk. It's going to be strictly a hunting gun and after using it all last year I've decided to make a couple changes to make it better suited. Wanted to get some input here from anyone who has done it. Like will the 300 blk cycle properly with a rifle length buffer tube and buffer? Might be a dumb question but I've tried google and didn't get any clear answers for the 300 blk.


----------



## Vance1012 (Jun 10, 2015)

Also don't know if it makes a difference but my blk upper is 16". And don't plan on running a suppressor on it and will be running supersonic ammo.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes it will work, Ive seen it done on a 16" barrel. The rifle cycles smoother too.


----------



## Vance1012 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sweet thanks


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jun 12, 2015)

http://www.gundigest.com/guns/rifle...hing-the-ar-3-tips-for-buffers-recoil-springs

Not according to gun digest.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 16, 2015)

JohnnyWalker said:


> http://www.gundigest.com/guns/rifle...hing-the-ar-3-tips-for-buffers-recoil-springs
> 
> Not according to gun digest.



The guy is warning against swapping carbine- or rifle-length buffers, into rifle or carbine receiver extensions (buffer tubes). He's not saying you can't change receiver extensions (with appropriate buffers inside them).

Some of what he says is goofy, anyway--firing a carbine extension with a rifle buffer is not going to result in the carrier key striking the extension threads on lower receiver...tho doing the opposite (carbine buffer inside a rifle-length receiver extension) sure could.


----------

